# Freeze Filter



## Exeldro (May 6, 2020)

Exeldro submitted a new resource:

Freeze Filter - Filter to freeze a frame of a source



> Filter to freeze a frame of a source



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Exeldro (May 6, 2020)

Exeldro updated Freeze Filter with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.2



> add refresh interval



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (May 7, 2020)

Exeldro updated Freeze Filter with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.0



> add activate, deactivate, show and hide actions



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Bart Nijs (May 11, 2020)

Hey Exeldro, this is something I have been looking for for a while. Could you add the possibility to freeze only part of the screen?
I want to use it as part of a magic trick. So for me the freeze frame should show on top of the video (thus covering part of it) without a visilble seam, so there should be some kind of gradual alpha transition. And I want to remove the freeze frame with a hotkey.
If you could do this, that would be great!


----------



## Bart Nijs (May 11, 2020)

Never mind, I figured out how to do it. Thanks for this great plugin!


----------



## Rager_D (May 12, 2020)

Now its extended.


----------



## Exeldro (May 12, 2020)

Rager_D said:


> Now its extended.


What is extended?


----------



## Exeldro (May 25, 2020)

Exeldro updated Freeze Filter with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.1



> add action delay
> add linux build



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## sipureysafta (May 26, 2020)

Hi! Its awesome! add the ability to save the freeze as an image and you will make me happy for the rest of my life!


----------



## bukashkes (May 31, 2020)

thanks for plugin but can we get a something like load delay? i mean time before we get freeze image?


----------



## patrikunterhauser (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi, I can't launch OBS 24.0.3 anymore after copying the files over. I need to remove them and it works again. Is there a compatability issue? I have to use this older version because I have problems with Game Capture blackscreens. I just installed OBS clean and fresh today, so there's no other lugin running atm. Help is appreciated! :)


----------



## _Robbie (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi,
I was just wundering If I could use this filter to mask my PTZ camera movement, if I switch between scenes.
At the moment of switching to another scene, the camera would Pan, Tilt en Zoom which is anoing for the viewers.

If I could freeze the first scene briefly at the moment of switching to the second scene, the camera movement could be masked.

How could I accomplisch this?

Rob


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 29, 2020)

@_Robbie add the freeze filter to the first scene and have it disabled. Enable the filter when the camera movement is ongoing, switched to the second scene and disable the filter again.


----------



## _Robbie (Jun 30, 2020)

The filter should automaticaly load when switching the scenes. Between scene A and B, (going to preset B) and between Scene A and B (going to preset A)  
I got this working, (did not work using the fading transition).  
But if I swith from scene C ( a scene with a fixed picture) to Scene A , I briefly see scene B, this freezes for 2 seconds (I set 2000  ms) before scene B becomes visible.  
This occurs of course only if the scene before Scene C was Scene B.
Hard to explain but I hope you got the picuture.

BTW, there is a function in the PTZ camera called "image freeze" this does exactly what I want, but only using SDI or HDMI out. And I use NDI or RSTP via UTP.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 27, 2020)

Exeldro updated Freeze Filter with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.0



> add windows installer
> fix duplicate filter



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## phislipe (Sep 2, 2020)

Awesome plugin! A delay to activate freeze from hotkey would be nice.


----------



## Nikoheart (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi there
Would there be a way to make the freeze filter work like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFRkhcvdP6s


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 25, 2020)

@Nikoheart that is currently not possible with this plugin. If I where to make that effect I would make it a separate plugin.


----------



## Nikoheart (Nov 26, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Nikoheart that is currently not possible with this plugin. If I where to make that effect I would make it a separate plugin.


@Exeldro I'd love to chat more with you about such a possibility at some point and commission you for it. Are you open to commissions?


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 27, 2020)

@Nikoheart contact me on discord or send me a private message on this forum, so this thread can be about the freeze filter again.


----------



## McBluePower (Nov 30, 2020)

Hello, i'm using a greenscreen with my webcam, on a scene i would like to freeze my webcam so i made it, but with the greenscreen, the webcam is freezing but it's like i have a second webcam shown behind, but if i don't use my greenscreen, it works, do you have an idea ? Thank you


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 30, 2020)

@McBluePower Can you check if the order of filters makes a difference?


----------



## McBluePower (Nov 30, 2020)

No, unfortunately..


----------



## McBluePower (Nov 30, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @McBluePower Can you check if the order of filters makes a difference?



Okay, i've made some changes, the chroma key is not on my webcam but on my scene and now it's working, thanks for the reply !


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 2, 2020)

Exeldro updated Freeze Filter with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.0



> add fade



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Exeldro (Dec 8, 2020)

Exeldro updated Freeze Filter with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.1



> fix not rendering while fetching freeze



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## CrasherHS (Jan 6, 2021)

@Exeldro really like the plug-in - but I do have the issue that everytime I launch OBS the Freeze Filter on my cam is active - even when i disable the filter before I close OBS - any idea why?


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 7, 2021)

@CrasherHS is there maybe a crash during shutdown that prevents the state being saved correctly?


----------



## CrasherHS (Jan 7, 2021)

No OBS does close without any crashes and it does not only happen once, is just everytime - other filters do not have this behaivour


----------



## stukajoe (Jan 17, 2021)

Exeldro.  I love the Freeze filter.  I used it to freeze an image, move a board game piece and unfreeze the image to create the illusion of the game piece moving by itself, using the Fade In/Out effect that came originally with the filter's settings. I recently re-installed OBS and discovered that the Fade In/Fade Out setting is gone.   The Freeze filter now only makes a Cut transition when it unfreezes the frozen image.  Is there a way to add a Fade In/Fade Out effect between the frozen and unfrozen image?


----------



## stukajoe (Jan 24, 2021)

I  managed to get what I wanted by creating two scenes, one frozen and the other, unfrozen, applying a fade transition when changing to the unfrozen scene.  Works great!


----------



## brokenairplane (May 11, 2021)

The newest version does not appear to include the setting for number of frames or freeze mode as displayed in the demo video (3:08). I'm using a Mac. Is it possible to get an older version or can these settings be brought back?


----------



## Exeldro (May 11, 2021)

@brokenairplane https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/freeze-filter.950/history


----------



## brokenairplane (Jun 8, 2021)

Thank you. I've really benefitted from this. I've tried to figure out when the filter is active without stepping into the frozen area. It would be helpful to see some indication in OBS or even a subtle indicator in the screen that one would only would know if they were looking for it.


----------



## ForgivenJohn316 (Dec 4, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @CrasherHS is there maybe a crash during shutdown that prevents the state being saved correctly?


Hey Exeldro, I recently reinstalled my OBS and after installing the Freeze filter, I get an OBS crash log after closing OBS. I noticed you mentioned a crash during shutdown, so has this happened before and if so is there a solution to fix the crash that you are aware of? 
Thanks again for all the awesome work!


----------



## GeeMack (Dec 30, 2021)

Just installed OBS-Studio-27.2-beta1-Full-Installer-x64.exe (v 27.2 beta) on a Windows 10 machine. I have this Freeze Filter set to activate when I open one scene, then several seconds later when Advanced Scene Switcher changes to another scene, or if I manually change to another scene, at that point the OBS program crashes. Crash Log included below...


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 30, 2021)

@GeeMack that looks like a bug in the beta unrelated to this plugin.
There are multiple developers looking into a problem in the beta that looks like the same problem.


----------



## GeeMack (Dec 30, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @GeeMack that looks like a bug in the beta unrelated to this plugin.
> There are multiple developers looking into a problem in the beta that looks like the same problem.



Thanks for checking. I figured the issue may be with the beta, but thought I'd mention it here just in case it was something that needed your attention.


----------



## TuecerPrime (Jan 1, 2022)

After being forced to do a complete reinstall of OBS I can't for the life of me get this plugin to work on anything.

It shows up in the list of filters but whenever I set it to visible/active it just does nothing. Any thoughts?

I've done full reinstalled of the C++ pack as listed and used the Windows installer package.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 1, 2022)

@TuecerPrime can you provide me an OBS log file?


----------



## TuecerPrime (Jan 2, 2022)

Sure thing. I uploaded one here: https://obsproject.com/logs/3gNdIjNyMQdIzbVq


----------



## TuecerPrime (Jan 2, 2022)

TuecerPrime said:


> Sure thing. I uploaded one here: https://obsproject.com/logs/3gNdIjNyMQdIzbVq



Ignore this. Discovered the issue a matter of priorities on the filters within the scene while troubleshooting with someone else


----------



## kiDix (Feb 2, 2022)

You probably saw it on Discord, but you didn't care... Previous versions are not correct, when I install version 0.2.0 what appears in OBS is the latest version.


----------



## sterlsterl (Feb 8, 2022)

can i download a previous version? the new version doesn't work when i do it on a folder, only individual sources. it used to work on folders as well now it doesn't.

edit: nvm sorry it works now i just found out why


----------



## Murkedd (Feb 18, 2022)

Is it possible to save freezes into an specified folder? Have an idea that utilizes the freeze filter into a snapshot (think polaroid) and allows me to view what viewers freeze.


----------



## GigaBiteYTT (Jun 2, 2022)

Has anyone else been having trouble using the delays? Neither the start or end delay seem to do anything for me


----------



## Want To Learn (Aug 18, 2022)

Hi,
I watched Andi Lippi's tutorial on this and it seems he has "Frames" as one of the options for effects, but I do not on my Mac. I downloaded it today and I believe I have the most recent version. Is this function missing or maybe the Mac plugin is a bit different. The Mask function works though. 

Thanks in advance,  
Want To Learn


----------



## another_obs_user (Sep 29, 2022)

Hi all, love this filter but it doesn't seem to work on the M1 OBS build for macOS. I can run the old Intel build in emulation, but that's much slower. Any tricks to getting it working in the M1 build?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 29, 2022)

@another_obs_user you can build it yourself from code or wait till I add support for apple silicon.


----------



## FTP (Oct 6, 2022)

Quick questions as I can't find the Fade functionality.


Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Freeze Filter with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.3.0
> 
> add fade


Whether I apply the filter to a source or a scene, the settings I have are only those ones...




It's much less than what Andilippi is showing in his video. I'm missing 4 settings (including Fade)...








						INSANE EFFECTS With The NEW FREEZE FILTER Plugin Update For OBS!
					

• The BEST Streaming Assets •  https://nerdordie.com/shop/ref/9wuitu/ＵＰＧＲＡＤＥ  ＹＯＵＲ  ＳＴＲＥＡＭ  ＴＯＤＡＹhttps://bit.ly/OWN3DPRO-ANDISave % with code "?...




					www.youtube.com
				











I've tried to re-install the 0.3.2 but nothing changed.
Can it be an installation issue? Any way to fix it?

Or what is the changelog for the 0.3.2?
Were some functionalities removed?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## FTP (Oct 7, 2022)

Ooops... looks like indeed, version 0.3.2 has withdrawn all those features :-/

If we compare \obs-plugins\freeze-filter\locale\en-US.ini version 0.3.1 with version 0.3.2, we have all those lines removed that match the missing features...




I also realized it has already been mentioned in the discussion...





						Freeze Filter
					

Hello, i'm using a greenscreen with my webcam, on a scene i would like to freeze my webcam so i made it, but with the greenscreen, the webcam is freezing but it's like i have a second webcam shown behind, but if i don't use my greenscreen, it works, do you have an idea ? Thank you




					obsproject.com
				




But there was no answer on the issue and there's nothing in the changelog.
Any reason for withdrawing those cool features?
Is it bugs, safety issues or you plan to transfer them on another plug-in? Will they be back one day?
Awaiting, can we safely use the version 0.3.1 at the moment?


----------



## infoXczar (Oct 11, 2022)

Is there anyone out there using this filter with the M1-native 28.0.3 on a Mac? It's not showing up in my list of filters and I'm uncertain whether I'm doing something wrong or if x86 filters simply don't work with the M1-native build. (Worked fine in x86 version via Rosetta)


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 27, 2022)

Exeldro updated Freeze Filter with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.3



> Add Mac arm support
> This update requires OBS version 28 or higher



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## simmobrah (Wednesday at 6:51 AM)

Hi there @exceldro, having an issue where the freeze filter is just not turning up in my effects list. have updated to the latest c++ ( both 64 and 86) and scoured the internet for any fix but not luck. my obs version is 27.2.1 . have used the installer and manual drag method of installing plugin


----------



## Exeldro (Wednesday at 9:22 AM)

@simmobrah for OBS 27 use version 0.3.1 or lower from the plugin from the history page


----------

